# Bromelain capsules



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I know the truth or myth about pineapples in late pregnancy to "help things along" and how many you would need to eat and I wondered if capsules of what is contained in the pineapples may help. I found this



> Bromelain is an anti-inflammatory agent and it is believed that by taking it in the last few weeks of pregnancy (in capsule form) it helps the cervix to soften and dilate more easily


I just wondered if you had heard anything about it or if worth a try. i know from reading its prob not going to help me going into labour, but with DD I got stuck at 7cms still I was induced and would like to avoid the induction again. So wondered if might be worth a try or not. I'm taking RLT capsules too


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not sure about that one hun, speak to the people that make it and ask for their advice.

Let me know

Take care x


----------

